#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εκπαίδευση >  > > >  >  > Προπτυχιακά & Μεταπτυχιακά >  > > >  >  >  Απόφαση-σοκ: Καταργούνται τα ΤΕΙ!

## Xάρης

Θα ενσωματωθούν στα Πανεπιστήμια - Στα ΙΕΚ όσα δεν πληρούν τις προϋποθέσεις - Όλοι οι εκπαιδευτικοί τους θα ενταχθούν στην πανεπιστημιακή βαθμίδα - Τι λέει στο protothema.gr ο γενικός γραμματέας του υπουργείου Παιδείας, Δημ. Χασάπης

Κατάργηση των ΤΕΙ και ένταξη όσων πληρούν τα ακαδημαϊκά κριτήρια στα Πανεπιστήμια προαναγγέλλει, μέσα από το protothema.gr, ο γενικός γραμματέας του υπουργείου Παιδείας, Δημήτρης Χασάπης.

Ταυτόχρονα, όσα δεν πληρούν τα ακαδημαϊκά κριτήρια, θα ενταχθούν σε μεταλυκειακού τύπου τεχνική εκπαίδευση, που προσεγγίζει τα ΙΕΚ. 

Σύμφωνα με τις δηλώσεις του κ. Χασάπη, θα γίνει διάλογος με όλους τους εμπλεκόμενους φορείς και με σύμπραξη της ΑΔΙΠ (της Ανεξάρτητης Αρχής Αξιολόγησης), προκειμένου τα τμήματα των ΤΕΙ που πληρούν τα ακαδημαϊκά κριτήρια να ενταχθούν στα Πανεπιστήμια. 

Περισσότερα -> Πρώτο Θέμα

----------

